# Meet Little "No Name"...I Can't Wait!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So Edie calls me with this precious one. I went to OC Shelter to pick him up today, but they would not release him. They did tell us, per their email, that he was available on the 3rd. So, yes I was pissed. It's cold, it's raining, and I had no choice but to leave him there.

It's okay, little dude, wait a couple more days. 

I gave him my word. I said, "Are you waiting for me? I'll be back little one. You wait for me. I love you".

He's cute as a bug. You can't tell in the pic, but he is VERY tiny, mostly due to starving. He was in a cage, which had a 3-foot gate in front, so I couldn't touch him, nor get close. I called him, and he didn't come close to the cage at first. Then he ran up. I was so far away from him, and wanted to hug him, but wasn't allowed, nor had access. So we spring him in a couple of days!! 

Meet Little No Name:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just hate that shelter there. You'd think as much as y'all are there, they'd give more consideration to you. Rules are a fine thing, but I think there are always good reasons to sometimes make exceptions. It seems to me that a proven rescue would be one of those cases. EEEEEeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he's just waiting for love! Can't wait til you get the little moppet!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey little "no name"---angels are hovering above you & I heard that one is coming to spring you. You might not recognize her as an angel---she is often disguised in a "gruff" coat---but don't you fear---Deb is near! Holding our breaths!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You are so awesome Deb. How lucky these little babies are to have you. 

Can't wait to hear more about little mr no name!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> I just hate that shelter there. You'd think as much as y'all are there, they'd give more consideration to you. Rules are a fine thing, but I think there are always good reasons to sometimes make exceptions. It seems to me that a proven rescue would be one of those cases. EEEEEeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


I hear you girlfriend!! They make me sick. Yep, dumber than a box of rocks. :blink:

So yep, I leave this poor little guy out in the cold. And yes, it's raining, it's cold, and this skinny little guy is in an outdoor cage. Cool, huh? :blink:

I must say, Edie was flippin' pissed. 

Let's pray they don't euthanize him before I pick him up. That's happened in the past. The Los Angeles Shelter "claimed" it was a mistake. 

I wanted to strangle them. I was fit to be tied. Nothing like dealing with idiots, who don't realize their terrible mistakes will cost a life. You can't take that back. It's gone forever. Be careful with these precious souls.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Hey little "no name"---angels are hovering above you & I heard that one is coming to spring you. You might not recognize her as an angel---she is often disguised in a "gruff" coat---but don't you fear---Deb is near! Holding our breaths!


So well said....Deb you are the best...love ya my friend.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> I hear you girlfriend!! They make me sick. Yep, dumber than a box of rocks. :blink:
> 
> So yep, I leave this poor little guy out in the cold. And yes, it's raining, it's cold, and this skinny little guy is in an outdoor cage. Cool, huh? :blink:
> 
> ...


 
Didn't they do that w/ little Johnny too,make him wait in the rain. I guess it's less paperwork if they freeze to death instead of letting them be rescued?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Didn't they do that w/ little Johnny too,make him wait in the rain. I guess it's less paperwork if they freeze to death instead of letting them be rescued?


Yup, Little Johnny almost froze to death. Sickening beyond words.

We've had terrible rains, and the dogs are suffering, as a result.

I will do my best to get Mr No Name out tomorrow. Hoping Edie will do her bitching over the phone, as usual. Yep, you go Edie. You little bitch ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I'll keep you filled in. It is cold, and wet, and the dogs are in the elements. They are ALL wet, and cold. Not just "No Name", we have several Pits there. I'm a Pit Fan, and this shelter is FULL of Pits. Breaks my heart. 

Thanks everyone, and please keep our shelter dogs in your prayers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh bless his precious little heart ... I can't wait until you get Mr. No Name :wub:
give extra kisses from me
hugs
Kat


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Love you Deb.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Geez, I can't imagine leaving any dog in the rain, much less a Malt, thank goodness you'll be there for him.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh bless his little heart. I am so saddened to hear they made you leave him. i just don't understand that. Why let a little soul suffer and freeze when there are loving arms ready to hold him and take him?  I can't wait to hear when you have him home. 

Give him lots of kisses from me and the T's


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: I don't know if I'm sadder or madder about this. It breaks my heart to think of the little guy there in the elements. Ugh!!! I hope that Edie gives them an earful and that little guy will be in your arms tomorrow. He looks adorable. Ugh, these horrible shelters. The term shelter doesn't seem to have any meaning to them...they certainly aren't sheltering them from anything. :smpullhair::smpullhair: Thanks, Deb. You're the best.:smootch:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Don't know how anyone couldn't love a fluff! He is so blessed to have you!


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

oh that's absolutely horrible :***( 



3Maltmom said:


> I hear you girlfriend!! They make me sick. Yep, dumber than a box of rocks. :blink:
> 
> So yep, I leave this poor little guy out in the cold. And yes, it's raining, it's cold, and this skinny little guy is in an outdoor cage. Cool, huh? :blink:
> 
> ...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...God bless you! He is so lucky to be going home with you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sometimes I just don't understand people. You would think the people in the shelter would be happy to save a life....:blink:....I thought they were supposed like animals....

Whatever, I hope all goes well for the little guy. He looks as if he could use some help right about now. :crying 2:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor guy, he is so cute and needs proper care ASAP. I can't believe they wouldn't release him to a rescue yet. That is absolutely idiotic.

I thought all animals in shelters were in indoor cages....how can they keep animals outside in the elements???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers again today Deb that you can rescue the little guy! I can't bring myself to say No Name. :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is today break-out day?
We are all here waiting to know what little "no-name baby" will become?
Bless his little canine soul!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I spoke with Edie this morning. The shelter has a hold on him for AMA!!

I pick him up tomorrow ~ :chili::chili:

His name is Bobby (after Bob Seger) :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> I spoke with Edie this morning. The shelter has a hold on him for AMA!!
> 
> I pick him up tomorrow ~ :chili::chili:
> 
> His name is Bobby (after Bob Seger) :wub:


:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili: Tomorrow can't come soon enough. Is it still raining Deb? Can't wait for Bobby to be in your arms. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Bless you Deb and may God smile down on Bobby and help to find him a wonderful forever home.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, Bobby is so cute!!:wub:
cant wait for you to get him and see more pics!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo!! :chili: I can't wait until tomorrow (nail biting!!!) This is Bobby's last night in that cage...onto a brighter future full of love, hugs, kisses, and warmth. 

God Bless you Deb!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

God bless you Deb and Edie:chili::chili:baby Bobby will be in loving arms real soon..:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance: Gottcha can't come soon enough!!!!
Woooooohooooo!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

What the heck are they holding him for????? What a bunch of A holes. Oh, can I say that here? Deb, you are an Angel for getting him. I know he will thrive being with you. :wub: Let us know when you got him in your arms.:chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeeeee!!!! We have a plan. I thought I was pulling him yesterday, then thought today. Well now that it's tomorrow, I've been scrambling for help as my day tomorrow is booked.

So Gigi to the rescue, again!!!:chili:

She's springing him, taking him to the vet, and then the groomers.:aktion033:

It did stop raining. So just one more night little dude. Hang in there. LBB will be bugging you before you know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Deb, you are one heck of an angel. I am really in awe for all that you do for these precious babies. Your place in heaven is secure!!!! Sweet Bobby is in for a life of luxury with you!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you Angel GiGi. 

Deb, you'll be singing this to Bobby tomorrow:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> So Edie calls me with this precious one. I went to OC Shelter to pick him up today, but they would not release him. They did tell us, per their email, that he was available on the 3rd. So, yes I was pissed. It's cold, it's raining, and I had no choice but to leave him there.
> 
> It's okay, little dude, wait a couple more days.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, for goodness sake, you think they'd be happy to have a Maltese Rescuer take over his care.

By the way, he is adorable!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> I spoke with Edie this morning. The shelter has a hold on him for AMA!!
> 
> I pick him up tomorrow ~ :chili::chili:
> 
> His name is Bobby (after Bob Seger) :wub:


Oh, I am so relieved the shelter, and I use that word, losely, has a hold on Bobby. (I love that name for him.)

Godspeed, Deb.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucky Fluff!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey little Bobby, you'll be nice and dry and warm soon. You're in for a treat. Aunt Deb will take real good care of you, and LBB will show you around.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just checking to see if baby Bobby is with Deb yet?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::aktion033::chili:
what a doll little Bobby is :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

It's unbelievable to me that any shelter would act in such a way....it's an ANIMAL SHELTER...aren't they are supposed to act for the best interest of the ANIMALS?? Just unreal. Deb, I'm glad you're you...and that you're getting Bobby out of there today!!! and YAY for Gigi!!! Can't wait to hear more about him once you've gotten him home safe and sound, warm and snuggly


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't wait to read the "I've got him" post. :Waiting:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little Bobby has been sprung!!!! :chili::chili:

He's at the vet's with Gigi, if all goes well she'll be dropping him off at my groomers, then I pick him up on my way home!!!

I can't wait to see him. I hope he likes us ~ :wub:

I'll get pics for you tonight...YIPEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that's wonderful and of course he'll like you!!!!! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:
can't wait to see pics of him.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a wonderful group you are - Edie, Deb & Gigi!!! So many fluffs have you to thank for brand new starts...it's truly truly amazing!!! THANK YOU ALL for all you do... xoxoxoox

Can't wait to see the new and improved Bobby  Someone starved him?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Little Bobby has been sprung!!!! :chili::chili:
> 
> He's at the vet's with Gigi, if all goes well she'll be dropping him off at my groomers, then I pick him up on my way home!!!
> 
> ...


Yay, Deb!!!! I can't wait to hear more !!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gigi had her vet groom him instead. She said he was matted to the bone, and it was difficult for him to walk, or at least affected it.

So she is now dropping him off at my house. She just called, and will be here in about 15-minutes!!

You're almost home, Bobby!! :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Gigi had her vet groom him instead. She said he was matted to the bone, and it was difficult for him to walk, or at least affected it.
> 
> So she is now dropping him off at my house. She just called, and will be here in about 15-minutes!!
> 
> You're almost home, Bobby!! :chili:


Can't wait for the next update!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He likes us!! He's not sure if he likes LBB, or not, but is definately getting along with rest of crew. 

I'll try to get pics, but am really exhausted (still very sick) and had such a long day. May end up going to bed soon, as I have to get ready for our trip to Vegas tomorrow, and still can't find any panties ~ :HistericalSmiley: I hope I don't catch cold ~ LMAO

I so don't want to go to Vegas. I want to stay home with my dogs. Oh, and ugggg, I have to go again in two more weeks, then off to Arizona.
I didn't schedule this month very well, and am a bit pissed at myself when I look at my calendar. :angry:

In any case, Little Bobby is HOME!!! :chili: He's a weee little bug. :wub:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Aww can't wait till you get to bring him home and also can't wait to see a pic and hear all about "little no name" yet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bobby is in the house. :chili::chili: So glad he's safe and sound. Thank you so much Edie, Gigi and Deb for rescuing this little soul. :wub::wub::wub: So matted that if affected his walking. :smcry::smcry: Unbelievable. Thank God he was found by you all. Deb please take care of yourself. It's been a really long time since you got sick. Hope you feel better soon. You can't afford to be sick. So who's watching the gang?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear Little Bobby is home with you safe and sound. Please take care of yourself Deb. Can't wait to see pics of weeee little bug!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo hoo! I am so happy he's home! :cheer: 

Deb please *try* to take it easy when possible! It worries me you have been so sick for such a long while!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless all the wonderful people who got Bobby out and to Deb's warm dry loving home! Deb, I hope you are alright. (((hugs))) to you and your crew.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

You are an absolute angel!!

I hope you get to feeling better and can't wait to see pics of precious little no name!

xoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

FINALLY!!! I'm so glad he's with you.....errr....for the moment anyway. And now you're off on another trip!! :w00t: Hurry back


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb, take lots of vitamin C and D and get as much rest as you can. When you get back, we hope to see some pics of little Bobby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am just seeing this.

You are an angel, for sure. I can't wait to see his pictures.

How can people who are supposed to be running a shelter be so unkind to these innocent and precious animals? It is so darn sad to know there are heartless human beings out there. With that ... it helps to know there are the loving human beings like you and Edie who care so much to rescue God's precious creatures.

I hope you feel better soon. So many people are really sick and having a hard time getting rid of whatever is making them sick. So, please take care of yourself. I know ... easier said than done.

I love you, Deb. Healing hugs coming your way ... :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHHHO BOBBY is with you  I am so happy to read his update ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, I'm in Vegas. It's 6:30AM, and I'm getting ready for my 9AM appointment. Had dinner with clients last night, and have discovered Corona, and Keno, have helped my sickness ~ LOL

I'm still sick as a dog, so will need a Corona, and Keno, after my meeting.
hahahaha

My friend, Brad, is watching the fluffies. He took Bobby to the vet yesterday for a fecal. He's doing great. Gosh he's cute!! I want to go home!! I don't have pics yet, but will as soon as I get home tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait. I miss my babies!!

Bobby sends his love, and gratitude, to all of you ~ :wub:


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

What a wonderful thing you are doing. I don't know how anyone can be cruel to animals. My children tell me that my dog gets better care than they do, not so, but he is spoiled rotten.
Bless you for your compassion!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

u r one of my heroes! thanks so much for rescuing yet another life , im so happy booby is with u , and cant wait to see pics. and u take care of urself !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Well, I'm in Vegas. It's 6:30AM, and I'm getting ready for my 9AM appointment. Had dinner with clients last night, and have discovered Corona, and Keno, have helped my sickness ~ LOL
> 
> I'm still sick as a dog, so will need a Corona, and Keno, after my meeting.
> hahahaha
> ...


Okay Deb. I think I had one of those Coronas. I read your message quickly and thought that Brad took Bobby to the vet for a FACIAL.:blink: Not that Bobby doesn't deserve it but I guess a fecal is more important. :yucky::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Safe travels home. Bet you can't wait.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Little Bobby has been sprung!!!! :chili::chili:
> 
> He's at the vet's with Gigi, if all goes well she'll be dropping him off at my groomers, then I pick him up on my way home!!!
> 
> ...



Aww I'm so happy you have him!! Can't wait to see new pics after grooming. He will more then like you guys...he's gonna love him new mom!!!


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

Bless your hearts Deb GiGi and Edie - you are true heroes!! Cant wait to see Bobby!


----------

